# FiveTen Freerider Pros vs Ride Concepts (livewire / wildcats)



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Its been a while since I've run FiveTen shoes, so wanted to see what others experiences are.

I've been running my RC Wildcats since this thread, Overall I've been extremely happy with the shoes, the grip, pedal support, arch support, and durability have far exceeded what I had expected from other shoes like F/T Freeriders

Its time for me to start looking for another pair of shoes to replace my wildcats.

My choices so far

RC Wildcats
RC Livewire 
FT Freerider pros - Sole durability seems to be a bit of a concern

Seeing if there are anyone that's ridden any of these and swapped between- I will say that the sole seems to be much stiffer in the RCs based on a quick walkabout in store


----------



## waltsss (Mar 30, 2020)

I swapped from freerider pros to RC wildcats. i like the hightop and Velcro feature of the wildcats for a little added ankle protection, but they definitely don't feel as grippy as the freeride pros


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

waltsss said:


> I swapped from freerider pros to RC wildcats. i like the hightop and Velcro feature of the wildcats for a little added ankle protection, but they definitely don't feel as grippy as the freeride pros


Thoughts on sole feel? Wildcats stiffer on the pedals? or you prefer the Freeriders?


----------



## waltsss (Mar 30, 2020)

they both honestly feel pretty stiff on the soles, i prefer the grippyness of the freeriders


----------



## MTBGV (Jul 13, 2018)

I have both and the five tens are stiffer in the sole and better grip for my flat pedals.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

I tried the Ride Concepts Hellion Elite and they were so terrible I returned them. Props to RC for giving me a refund but the grip was terrible compared to my previous 5.10 freerider pros. I was so shocked because I heard so many good things about RC.


----------



## jasonp22 (Oct 5, 2016)

I've tried both and Five Tens win by a long shot for me. Much more grip and feel. I have had absolutely no issues with durability, although I have heard others mention issues.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 8, 2008)

I ride with RC Livewires and also FiveTen Impact shoes. I don't have any Freeriders, so can't speak to those. While the RC Livewires are a great value and the soles stick to my heavily pinned flats quite well, the Impacts are truly the finest shoe of any type I have ever owned. Freaking awesome, and much more protection for your feet. I'd go look for a pair of FiveTen Sam Hill Impacts if I were you!


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Update on this post

I ended up getting a pair of Freerider pros on sale from Adidas

First ride in and FiveTen> RC for stiffness and grip hands down

Thanks for the feedback


----------

